# Tank Mate Potential Issue



## R0LLT1D3 (May 26, 2021)

I recently upgraded to a 125gal tank for 12 African cichlids. I took in 2 albino channel cats from a friend, and they have all been pretty calm together, all things considered. With the way that channel cats grow, I'm worried they will get too big and start to eat the cichlids. Is this something I should be worried about?

The cichlids range from small fry (4 just were born in the tank) to 5 inches. The cats are roughly 3.5 inches now.

They haven't tried to eat the babies yet, so I'm wondering if they are acclimated to the cichlids. I do not live feed the tank, only pellets, flakes, and cubes


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why did you take the channel cats? What is your plan for them when they are too big for a 72" tank? Why not just rehome or cull now?

Too bad you don't have a pond, you could raise them to eating size.

FWIW I read that they eat insects when young, but it is only a matter of time.


----------



## R0LLT1D3 (May 26, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> Why did you take the channel cats? What is your plan for them when they are too big for a 72" tank? Why not just rehome or cull now?
> 
> Too bad you don't have a pond, you could raise them to eating size.
> 
> FWIW I read that they eat insects when young, but it is only a matter of time.


Yeah that's true. I'm hopeful my local pet store would rehome them since we have a good relationship once they got to be about 8". I would just hate to wake up one day and then have eaten some of my more expensive and nicer fish. I live on a small lake/pond about the size of a football field, they might be okay in there.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Well then....
Here is a decent-sized Channel Catfish, _(Ictalurus punctatus)_,










(A good one! Maybe he used a live African Mbuna for bait?).
And really, these predatory fish tend to eat just about anything edible that will fit in their mouth. And, like DJRansome noted, they are definitely considered to be quite delicious. Over the years, I've probably caught my fair share of those things with a rod and reel (fun!), but I've never heard of anyone keeping them in an aquarium with African Cichlids.


----------

